# Custom Hedgehog Plush



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

So one of the regulars in a LiveJournal community I'm in posted asking for plushie commissions. So I PMed her and asked if she could make a replica of Reginald, so Maggie wouldn't be without when she visited Germany for school. And she came through in flying spades.

This is Franzibald the ersatz Reginald.








She even got his butt spot, and though I didn't post it, she got his liver spots on his tummy too!

At first Reginald was concerned. 








"Is he mocking me? I feel like I'm being mocked."

But then they spent some time bonding.








Discussing hedgehog sports, mealworms, Kant and the Categorical Imperative. Hedgehog stuff.

Then it was time for adventure. 








The Crime Fighting Duo scampering off to thwart evil!

I forgot to mention that she is still accepting commissions and that her prices are pretty darn reasonable. PM me for her email address.


----------



## Bits (Apr 26, 2013)

This is adorable and a great idea! Love the story and pics. Lynx needs a friend so I might get her one too!


----------

